# Marrying an Italian man



## CCS

Hi,

I just received a marriage proposal from my Italian boyfriend, now I don't know if he is really serious... he still live with his parents and he said he will buy a house if I will accept his proposal. Should I take that seriously or not? He is 31. I am from the Philippines. Thank you.


----------



## rpizzica

How old ate you?
If I knew the answer, I will be millionaire.
Good luck, with that


----------



## CCS

rpizzica said:


> How old ate you?
> If I knew the answer, I will be millionaire.
> Good luck, with that


I am 28 and he is 30


----------



## bluechip

I am no marriage counselor, but the fact that you are asking *us*, completely unknown people, to you to tell you what's inside your boyfriend's head is not a good sign.

If you don't know your boyfriend well enough to know if he is serious about the marriage, then my advice, for all it's worth, would be to find out first if he is serious. Then get married. 

If you really both love each other, taking the time to get to know each other better is no problem. Now if you marry someone you can't trust, you could have a big problem on your hands.

Signed: my Dear Abby alter-ego


----------

